

Lessons (and a Challenge) from 4 months and $18,000 in ebook sales - AccordionGuy
http://www.shopify.com/technology/5970597-lessons-and-a-challenge-from-4-months-and-18-000-in-ebook-sales

======
AccordionGuy
Maybe it's time to turn this challenge into a proper contest.

